# Anno 2070 Hydroelektrischer Kraftwerk mit einem Abriss-Bug



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

Hallo

Mir ist heute ein Bug -- ich denke dass das einer ist -- bei Anno 2070 aufgefallen der sich reproduzieren lässt.

Die Techs haben die Baupläne für das Hydroelektrische Kraftwerk fertig gestellt und das Schiff transportiert das Item zu einer Insel auf der aber schon ein Hydroelektrisches Kraftwerk arbeitet und Strom produziert.
Verfrachte ich das Item nun auf die besagte Insel ist es in einen der 3 Sockel eingesetzt wo man es dann aktivieren kann.
Ziehe ich das Item wieder aus dem Sockel heraus um es z.B. wieder auf das Schiff zu laden -- zum Beispiel wenn ich mich in der Insel geirrt habe und es irrtümlichere Weise dort abgeladen habe -- wird dabei automatisch das aktive und Strom produzierende Hydroelektrische Kraftwerk abgerissen.
Wieso wird es abgerissen? Das ist doch schon gebaut und fertig. Nur das Item eines neuen Hydroelektrischen Kraftwerkes ist nun gesockelt aber nicht ausgeführt.
Wird es weggezogen wird das aktive Kraft mit abgerissen.
Der Fehler lässt sich beliebig wiederholen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ein Bug. Denn das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache dass das Kraftwerk abgerissen wird nur wenn ich das Item aus dem Sockel nehme.

Kann jemand das ebenfalls bei sich im Spiel feststellen?
Ein Feedback wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## costa (25. August 2012)

hi

War gerade in Anno drin, konnte das hydroelektrische Kraftwerk nicht mals in den Sockel des Kontores setzen. Kein Plan wieso das bei dir passiert.
Wie viele FPS kriegst du auf alles maximal??? Ich so ^1-10, höchstens .


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Du hast doch das Item in der Wissenschaftsstation der Techs erforscht. Und das nimmst du mit auf ein Schiff und bringst es dort hin wo du eine Talsperre bauen kannst. Das geht nicht bei allen Inseln.
wenn du es nun auf die Insel verladen hast ist es automatisch in einen der 3 Sockel geladen in denen du Items aktivieren kannst.
Ist aber schon ein solches Kraftwerk auf der Insel in Betrieb ist es ja quatsch das Item auszuführen -- denn du hast das Kraftwerk ja schon.
Ziehst du aber nun das Item wieder heraus um es zurück auf das Schiff verladen zu können wird dabei automatisch das laufende Kraftwerk abgerissen.


----------



## costa (25. August 2012)

Ich hatte auf der Insel schon ein hydroelektrisches Kraftwerk, allerdings musste ich um das zu testen vorher noch ein Zollitem zerstören. Als ich dann den Bauplan auf die Insel geladen habe, ist nix passiert. Altes HK blieb stehen und der neu Bauplan konnte nicht eingesockelt werden. Wächter oder andere Items konnte ich einsockeln.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2012)

Hast du das Item des Kraftwerkes denn auch in den Sockel zum Ausführen gehabt?


----------



## costa (26. August 2012)

Ich konnte es nichtmals in den Sockel packen. Den Wächter zum Vergleich konnte ich einsockeln und bauen. Hab so weit ich weiß den neusten Patch drauf.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

Das ist komisch.
Wenn ich das Item vom Schiff auf die Insel verlade ist es automatisch in dem Sockel zum aktivieren drin. Das ist ja auch das blöde. Wenn ich mich in der Insel vertan habe und das Item wieder herausziehe um es wieder verladen zu können reiße ich das Kraftwerk mit ab.


----------



## costa (27. August 2012)

Dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Ist das vielleicht so eine Savegamegeschichte, also die nur in diesem Spielstand auftritt?


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

Nein. Ich habe das Spiel jetzt erst gekauft und spiele es seit einiger Zeit. 
Und mir ist es aufgefallen als ich mich eben vertan habe. Ich habe das Item zu einer Insel gebracht die schon ein aktives Kraftwerk hatte. Ich habe die Inseln verwechselt.
Und als ich es eben wieder verladen wollte musste ich es erst aus den Aktivierungssockeln nach unten ziehen damit ich es verladen kann und dabei ist eben das Kraftwerk abgerissen worden.
Das ist aber Standard wenn du ein Item hast das du aktivieren kannst und du es als einziges auf eine Insel verladest wird es automatisch in einen der 3 Sockel zum Aktivieren geladen.
Hast du mehrere Items z.B. wenn du die Kohle wieder auffüllen willst und 3 Items gleichzeitig verlädst sind sie nicht in den Aktivier Sockeln sondern ganz normal im Kontor gespeichert.


----------



## costa (27. August 2012)

Ich weiß, aber das Hydroelektrische Kraftwerk wird bei mir beim Entladen nicht direkt in den Sockel gepackt. Keine Ahnung wieso das bei dir passiert


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

Bei mir ist das so. 
Was passiert denn mit dem laufenden Kraftwerk wenn du das Item in den Aktivier Sockel schiebst und dann wieder nach unten herausziehst?


----------

